# Presidential alert system



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Presidential Alert System went off right on time here. Seem with president Trump in charge things work. If this had been a democrat it would have failed at lest 4 times. And cost millions more to fix it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This was a planned event, nothing to see folks, move along.......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hit us at 1:18pm CST. My wife thought it hit a little late, but neither of us could remember the exact planned time.
In any event, a few moments later, the TV test kicked off too.
Both seemed to work without a hitch.

I think that was the first time since the system was implemented during the W. Bush administration for that system to be fully tested.
For all the negative implications we could list with such a system in place, I supposed we all have to consider it a success.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Hit us at 1:18pm CST. My wife thought it hit a little late, but neither of us could remember the exact planned time.
> In any event, a few moments later, the TV test kicked off too.
> Both seemed to work without a hitch.
> 
> ...


I know that Trump is the first POTUS to make the threat of an EMP a priority. I am not saying that this test was related to it, but curious.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Something the government developed finally worked


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Hit us at 1:18pm CST. My wife thought it hit a little late, but neither of us could remember the exact planned time.
> In any event, a few moments later, the TV test kicked off too.
> Both seemed to work without a hitch.
> 
> ...


Obammy signed the order in 2016 to include cell phone and the other new modern technology that can receive an alert - today was mainly to check on that part of the EAS system ...

from the initial surveys coming in the system was like 75-80% effective >>>> looks like some of the older phones have a problem - the carriers all seem to be fairly efficient ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Obammy signed the order in 2016 to include cell phone and the other new modern technology that can receive an alert - today was mainly to check on that part of the EAS system ...
> 
> from the initial surveys coming in the system was like 75-80% effective >>>> looks like some of the older phones have a problem - the carriers all seem to be fairly efficient ....


The Wireless Emergency Alert system was introduced in a 2008 law, "Warning, Alert, and Response Network Act". (originally G.W.B)
What did Obama sign to add other devices? (I'd like to read that one too)
The original bill included wireless communications:


> will transmit alerts across the greatest possible variety of communications technologies, including digital and analog broadcasts, cable and satellite television, satellite and terrestrial radio, wireless communications, wireline communications, and the Internet to reach the largest portion of the affected population.


Is there a difference between a cellular phone and a "wireless communication" device?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Frankly, I think this is government intrusion of the greatest degree. You cannot avoid it, turning off your ringer does not work, nor does turning off your phone.
I prefer to be left alone by the government, this kind of thing stinks of Stalinism!
I Moscow is nuking New York,there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.
This is Bovine Scatology my friends.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

How long will it be before someone hacks into the system and sends us all a text message "ZOMBIES ATTACKING! STAY INSIDE!"?

The funny part will be seeing how many believe it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The message was just a ruse to placate us. It really means they're listening to your phone calls and reading your mail & messages in real time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How many here are old enough to have been school children in the 1950’s during the Red Scare? The “duck and cover “ drills, etc


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just began addressing the white, oval centerpiece of every bathroom, . . . when mine began it's serenade.

I thought it was the weather alert, . . . until I turned my head toward the alert station, . . . then I could hear it coming from my belt.

Sure enough, . . . El Presidente assuring me all is well.

It's nice to be loved.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Did not receive.. they must have skipped Alabama... must have figured we don't have cell phones


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here are old enough to have been school children in the 1950's during the Red Scare? The "duck and cover " drills, etc


Present


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Big brother reaching out , pinging your phone to see where you are and you cannot opt out. Can they also use your phone to listen to you? Seems very 1984 to me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RUSH25 said:


> Did not receive.. they must have skipped Alabama... must have figured we don't have cell phones


Not all carriers have the ability in all areas.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I got 3 alerts, I guess they figured that I would ignore the first two.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you carry a phone they do not have to "ping" you to find you .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.

Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?

HELP!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?
> 
> HELP!


Remove the battery and throw it over a bridge.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?
> 
> HELP!


Won't help, they already have a dedicated satellite to watch the SlipDog!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?
> 
> HELP!


Absolutely, . . . 1 each, 4 lb maul hammer, . . . one anvil, . . . at least three powerful strikes between the two using your cell phone as the sandwich filler.

At least, I heard that Hillary said it works, . . . I cannot vouch for it myself.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife was out in the stall, grooming her mare, when the damn thing went off. Luckily, the mare is pretty mellow, and no one got hurt.
HOWEVER, if it had been the other horse we had, my wife probably would have been killed, at worst, or busted up bad at best. We had to have that one put down last year because of his unpredictability. He broke the wife's wrist on one occasion, and messed her leg up bad on another. And he was a biter, too. And other negative actions.

We live way the heck out here to be left alone by government goons, and that includes El Presidente's hairbrained schemes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pissed off.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here are old enough to have been school children in the 1950's during the Red Scare? The "duck and cover " drills, etc


I was in grade school in the late 70's and early 80's and we did duck and cover every year. I always thought "how is this going to save me from a nuke?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I was in grade school in the late 70's and early 80's and we did duck and cover every year. I always thought "how is this going to save me from a nuke?"


Youngun.

Ducking and covering would protect your head while your classroom was disintegrating from the blast. Duh!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?


Simple carry it around in a Faraday case, that way they won't be able to locate you and you'll still have your phone after the big EMP event.

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was in a meeting with a customer and everyone in his office got pinged except me. Guess I have been judged as an incorrigible and as such, not to be saved. That's alright, there wasn't a school desk around to save me anyways. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?
> 
> HELP!


I am treating this the same way I treated my 11th grade girlfriend. You can talk all you want but that does not mean I am listening to a single word you are saying...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I was in grade school in the late 70's and early 80's and we did duck and cover every year. I always thought "how is this going to save me from a nuke?"


As The Fonz would say, "Exactamundo"


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not all carriers have the ability in all areas.


My daughter and I have the same carrier and were within a hundred feet of each other. She and everyone else in my family on both US cellular and Verizon all got the notifications. I did not. No alert, no text, no nothing.

Is this good or bad? I would like to know if the government thinks I'm in danger. More than likely I will find out before they are willing to admit there is a problem though. 
As to invasion of privacy concerns? You all are blind and crazy if you don't understand that you have no privacy. If they want to see what you are doing, they will. The only way to even try to avoid this is to not have your phones, internet, gps in the car, don't leave the house, never drive through a residential or business area, don't go into a store, bank or any other business because they will see you somehow. Also only use cash, never a check, or any type of credit or debit card.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I tried everything to disable my phone from receiving this "Over Reach of government "bovine scatology" as RPD put it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to Opt Out or get your phone to Over-Ride this messaging?
> 
> HELP!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> My daughter and I have the same carrier and were within a hundred feet of each other. She and everyone else in my family on both US cellular and Verizon all got the notifications. I did not. No alert, no text, no nothing.
> 
> Is this good or bad? I would like to know if the government thinks I'm in danger. More than likely I will find out before they are willing to admit there is a problem though.
> As to invasion of privacy concerns? You all are blind and crazy if you don't understand that you have no privacy. If they want to see what you are doing, they will. The only way to even try to avoid this is to not have your phones, internet, gps in the car, don't leave the house, never drive through a residential or business area, don't go into a store, bank or any other business because they will see you somehow. Also only use cash, never a check, or any type of credit or debit card.


Big Brother is very much alive and well.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

This was not POTUS alert you fools that was just the cover.
That was Skynet going online! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

